# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  فيديو الحسيني لإبن الرئيس مرسي “والله ياعمر كبرت وطلعلك صوف”

## elbramg

*فيديو الحسيني لإبن الرئيس مرسي “والله ياعمر كبرت وطلعلك صوف” 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=X665EfvxNss

المصدر
موقع مصرى

*

----------

